#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Configurar Diversos IP's - PfSense

## faelldantas

Pessoal bom dia,

estou com uma dúvida, possuo um firewall na empresa com PfSense e o meu servidor me oferece X IP's Publicos para que eu possa utilizar em diversos serviços.

No PfSense, onde cadastro esses IP's e onde faço o redirecionamento das maquinas para determinados IP's?

Espero que possam me ajudar.

----------

